# Ithaca / SKB XL300 Semi-Auto



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Is anyone out there shooting one of these guns? They are no longer produced, but were made in Japan by SKB, and imported by Ithaca. The 20 gauge weighs around 5 lbs. I've kind of inherited one that is missing some parts, and I'm trying to decide whether or not to try and fix it. Opinions would be welcomed in regards to the quality of this model, and any experience that you guys might have with them. It would be nice to have a 5 lb. chukar gun, capable of putting five shots in the air!


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> When I'm down there this weekend, I'll take it off your hands. :wink:


I'll bet you would! The sad thing is that it is sitting in Clearfield at the moment, and my dad doesn't have the same sense of urgency that I have about getting it fixed! I'm calling him again tonight to give a subtle hint. Look forward to seeing you down here this weekend. CC


----------

